# Gutter and drip edge



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I have seen many a roofing crews cut the drip like that not knowing or not willing to put forth a little more effort to loosen the gutter fasteners so they could get the drip behind the gutter.

Replacing the drip edge before installing the gutter is a fairly easy process, doing so afterward is not, but can be done.
If they cut the drip like that than they probably on have 3 or 4 fasteners per section of drip, simply use a flat bar to remove those and the drip should slide out fairly easy. Installing the new is a little more difficult because you have to lift the shingles high enough for you to get the fasteners in so two people lifting at the same time with you in the middle doing the fastening is the best route to go.

Drip edge is suppose to over lap the facial covering so if there's a hole where the drip was cut back than I would be concerned about rather or not the facial covering has been ran high enough. It should run all the way up and touch the sheathing.


----------



## beagles (Sep 15, 2009)

*gutters and drip edge*

to slyfox Thanks for the advice. The only way it will look half way right is to replace the drip edge. I cant see how you could lift the shingles high enough to nail another in place. What happens if you bend the shingle too far and it breaks?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

If the shingle is new like you say and you do the work in the afternoon while it's warm the shingles will bend ok.
Your only lifting up the bottom couple of inches portion of the shingle.
The fasteners in the shingles should not be any closer than four to five inches of the eave, if their closer than that than you have another issue that probably needs looked into.

With one set of hands on either side of me and me doing nothing but placing and nailing the drip edge it's a pain but doable.
Of course I deal with working on the roof daily to so it may not be so easy for a diy'r. Removing the first course and the starter course of shingles is your other option but on newly installed shingles that can be quite a head ache being that the self sealer strip still has a very strong hold and you may end up damaging shingles.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

OR you could fasten the gutter hangars through the drip edge, and if it is properly braked, not worry about nailing on the roof.


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Putting the drip edge behind the gutter serves no purpose.

If you are going to put it behind the gutter, do not even use it.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Leftyho said:


> Hi,
> 
> Putting the drip edge behind the gutter serves no purpose.
> 
> If you are going to put it behind the gutter, do not even use it.



I think that maybe Sly mis typed there, but not sure.


----------



## beagles (Sep 15, 2009)

*gutters and drip edge*



MJW said:


> I think that maybe Sly mis typed there, but not sure.


The roofer had agreed to come back and remove first 2 rows of shingles and replace the drip edge. The gutter run is 60'. In the middle the drip edge is pretty close to drip edge but at each end theres appox 1 inch from top of gutter to the drip edge.I think the drip edge should overlap the gutter so water wont go behind gutter. whats my solution? I appreciate your response!


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I didn't mis-type, I misunderstood what he was saying.
I thought the drip had all ready been installed to cut around the fasteners of the gutter which would mean the gutter had been run so high on the facial that there was no choice but to run the drip behind it, I have seen this many a times through out the year. If the bottom of the drip is above the top of the gutter than why was it cut?, I'm confused.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Thanks for stating what should be obvious!*



Leftyho said:


> Hi,
> 
> Putting the drip edge behind the gutter serves no purpose.
> 
> If you are going to put it behind the gutter, do not even use it.


My purpose for looking at this site is to find the statement above. I've recently had new gutters installed, apparently on top of the drip edge, and as one would expect, I have some leaks between the gutter and the facia board. It would seem to me that the drip edge should direct the water into the gutter. I'm happy to have that idea confirmed!


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

*Contractor & Experienced Roofers View - Drip edge, Repair, Installation*

My turn :clap:


Most of what has been said is very misleading, and not correct :no:

Drip edge is really for running up raked edges, you really should use gutter apron along the eaves. 
It seems to be the norm though that drip edge gets installed on the eaves, and typically works out fine.

If you had a new roof installed, and new drip installed and you had older guttering with the spikes, then yes the drip edge needed cut to allow the drip to run down into the gutter and therefore properly water lapping across the eave, across the fascia, and into the gutter. The roofers didn't install it wrong, sounds like they where working with what was available, and doing water lapping techniques to the best of there ability.

Now you replace the gutters and caused the problem, am I misunderstood?

Most new guttering systems have a bracket type mounting point instead of the old big nail spike. Which is probably what you have now? 
All mounted up, and now you have cut outs from the old mounting system.
In reality you should have replace the guttering then the roof. Doing things in order is very important.

In your case I would cut small pieces of metal, to put behind those slices, and seal up the holes, rather than rip into it for replacement of drip edge.

Sorry to be to the point,..:whistling2:

But your misleading, and also being mislead.


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

following this thread as I'm in the throes of a gutter re-do myself. Posting pics of the problem and the right solution is ideal for visual guys like me.


----------

